# Mein neuer Mugu kommt aus Liberia



## sascha (16 Dezember 2004)

> X-Kaspersky: Checked
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Thu, 16 Dec 2004 06:04:50 +0100
> Received: from [212.227.126.217] (helo=mxng21.kundenserver.de)
> ...



 :respekt:


----------



## Teleton (16 Dezember 2004)

Finde ich ja ne Schweinerei, dass er Dir dieselben Angebote wie mir macht. Irgendwie kann ich ihm da nicht mehr vertrauen.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Dezember 2004)

Komisch, ich bekomme andere Hilferufe (bin ich nicht so vertrauenswürdig wie Sascha und Teleton?)



			
				Barrister Donald Mark schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
> Received: from ...;
> Wed, 15 Dec 2004 16:35:01 +0100
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> ...


und


			
				Anthony Benson schrieb:
			
		

> ]Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
> Received: from ...;
> Wed, 15 Dec 2004 05:00:11 +0100
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> ...



Ein Anwalt und ein Jünger ... nun denn ... :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,358933,00.html


> NIGERIA-MAILS Bauernfänger im Netz
> 
> Mit Betrugsmails aus Nigeria lebt die westliche Welt seit über fünfzehn Jahren. Trotzdem,
> schätzen Polizeibehörden, entstehe noch immer ein jährlicher Schaden von fünf Milliarden Dollar.
> ...


cp


----------



## stieglitz (6 Juni 2005)

SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in Zukunft werden Internetnutzer wohl Lügenmärchen in ihrem Postfach finden. *Laut Roth gibt es in Nigeria Tagungen, bei denen Interessierte lernen können, wie man mit Mails viel Geld verdienen kann*. Vorträge mit Titeln wie: "Mache viel Geld mit sehr wenig Mühe", "Grammatikfehler: Die optimale Anzahl" oder "Sind zehn Millionen E-Mails am Tag zu viel?" sollen den größtmöglichen Profit gewährleisten.
> 
> Frank Leth, AP


Kann es sein, dass SpOn, AP, Roth etc. einem Joke aufgesessen sind?
Ziemlich peinlich!

http://j-walk.com/other/conf/


> ©Copyright 2003
> NoMojo Marketing Corporation
> "Using free trade zones since 1998."
> 
> ...


Siehe auch hier:
http://210112.antispam.de/t507497f11770927-NIGERIA-MAILS-Bauernfaenger-im-Netz.html


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Juni 2005)

Nun, so witzig ist das nicht ...


----------



## stieglitz (6 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, so witzig ist das nicht ...



Wie bitte ist Deine Bemerkung zu verstehen? :-?


----------



## Eniac (6 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> SpOn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestimmt haben sie die University of Nigeria besucht!   :lol: 


Eniac


----------



## Tonguru (8 Juni 2005)

*Von Nigeria zur Heiratsagentur*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen?
Schnelles Geld versprechen neuerdings auch Heiratsagenturen, und wenn man sich ein paar Punkte für die Umlaute denkt, ist es fast perfektes Deutsch    


"Guten Tag,
wir sind eine Heiratsagentur " Best-Dating ". 
Da wir die Tatigkeit unserer Agentur weiter ausbauen, suchen wir Mitarbeiter in Deutschland, die fur uns Bankgeschafte abwickeln konnten.
Was Sie dafur brauchen, ist ein Konto bei einer Bank in Deutschland.
Die Uberweisung soll umgehend erfolgen, fur jede Transaktion (Geldeingang und Geldtransfer) bekommen Sie 800-1500 Euro.
Falls unser Angebot fuer Sie interessant ist, melden Sie sich bitte per Email fuer mehr Information: infodating @ km.ru
Mit besten Grussen!"

From: "Landon Naquin" <allancci @ pacbell.net>
Received: from [59.83.200.36] (helo=LLD-KBDQBJM36RM)
	by mxeu1.kundenserver.de with ESMTP (Nemesis)
Received: from 32.84.42.199 by 59.83.200.36; Wed, 08 Jun 2005 21:05:30 +0600


----------



## dotshead (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: Von Nigeria zur Heiratsagentur*



			
				Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> "Guten Tag,
> wir sind eine Heiratsagentur " Best-Dating ".
> Da wir die Tatigkeit unserer Agentur weiter ausbauen, suchen wir Mitarbeiter in Deutschland, die fur uns Bankgeschafte abwickeln konnten.
> Was Sie dafur brauchen, ist ein Konto bei einer Bank in Deutschland.
> ...



Hat wohl eher  hiermit zu tun.


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2005)

*Re: Von Nigeria zur Heiratsagentur*



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wohl eher  hiermit zu tun.


Ein fast brauchbarer Bericht. Wenn nur der "Experte" nicht wäre.

M. Boettcher


----------



## scrat007 (9 Juni 2005)

tja der experte .. der sein antivirenprogramm lobt ... wenn ich so lese und höre was der von sich gibt dann kringelt sich in mir alles .. selbst der schlimmste dau den ich kenne kommt nicht auf solch abstruse ideen .. aber heute darf sich ja jeder experte nennen .. aber ansonsten ist der bericht nicht schlecht.


----------

